# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [2 - 9]: Miang vs. Sniper Wolf



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

VS. 

This is one of the last four matches here.

After these polls end, I'll take the final five and put them in a free-for-all. Lowest vote of the FFA will go home and the four will go on to two one-on-one matches, and then the final match.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, this is a good one...

Must meditate.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't know either one of them, not voting.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

I would have thought everyone played Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2013)

Krory said:


> I would have thought everyone played Metal Gear Solid.



I tried a bunch of times, at least once per game, and I just can't get used to the controls.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 14, 2013)

Sniper wolf solos this easily.
@ Naruto, how can a gamer not play MGS?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 14, 2013)

Soloing in a 1-on-1 competition makes no sense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Sniper wolf solos this easily.
> @ Naruto, how can a gamer not play MGS?



Miang solos easily


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 14, 2013)

Haven't played either, so not voting. And not even that cleavage will convince me


----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Sniper wolf solos this easily.
> @ Naruto, how can a gamer not play MGS?



I've tried! I still try every now and then, but I just can't get into it.

I own peace walker and MGS4 and controlling Snake just doesn't come naturally to me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I've tried! I still try every now and then, but I just can't get into it.
> 
> I own peace walker and MGS4 and controlling Snake just doesn't come naturally to me.



Just pretend you are peddling a bicycle backwards.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also vote Miang plez she's a real bitch 










[YOUTUBE]29mWHb9f1VE[/YOUTUBE]
SpoilersV

*Spoiler*: __ 



She's also every woman ever


----------



## Byrd (Feb 14, 2013)

Miang?..... the Miang?!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah that Miang.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2013)

I hope Sniper Wolf wins so I can stop hearing about Miang.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 22, 2013)

Miang will always be the best female villain in my heart.


And Sniper Wolf sucks.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 22, 2013)

Sniper Wong can blow my head up anyplace, any time.


----------

